# Missing Fish



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had the worst luck this spring when it comes to keeping the fish on until I can lip it and consider it caught. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong or what but I have lost some quality fish so far this year that has made me mad.
Lost a 4 lb bass on a trap that was 10 ft from shore when it spit. Then a nice one after that on a Senko that was hooked decent, even the worm was up the line several feet. Lost several over the weekend on C-rig lizards that I know I had good hooksets on, didnt even jump. Just came off.
Several last weekend on Spinnerbaits and I hardly ever lose them when they hit a spinnerbait.
I am not using too stiff or too light action rods to where they are not getting hooked correctly and I don't use old hooks at all.
Any ideas out there to keep em hooked? or what to try differently/


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

When I hook a big bass I always keep my rod tip low to help minimize the chances of the hook being thrown when the fish jumps.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

If I were you I would try a "Stinger Hook" on ur baits.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

The one thing you didn't mention is the drag on your reel. When bass get closer to shore or a boat there is less "give" in the rod and line - less line means less stretch and the rod is probably bent or arced to the max, so it can't absorb any more.

But when the drag is set a little looser it will absorb the last run or two the bass or other fish will make as they see the boat or shore (or you!)

At first it feels like the bass is getting away when you reel and the line doesn't get wound on the spool - but that first time the bass takes a little run and the drag let's her go but she stays on the hook...you'll know you've got the drag set correctly.

In my experience we set the drag too tight - it isn't often we run into double-digit fish in Ohio that require the drag to be screwed down. 

Give it a try...

Bob


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Erter, I will check my drags. Probably too tight on my Curados but my spinning reels are set to where they slip.
I hope that is the fix because I have been fishing for a long time and have never missed so many fish this spring.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've lost a few fish that've upset me just the same. I took a pause to think what I did that might have contributed to the premature release.

Not that this is what you did or did not do but, for me I know a few times I allowed the line to slack just enough giving the fish the perfect opportunity to spit'em out. 

Also the opposite has left me wanting to curse as well. Several times I attempted to set the hook more solidly just after the initial hookset and popped the lure out for the fish. 

The best advise I could give is to reflect a little immediately following the lose of a fish. Sometimes we lose a fish because of poor management during the fight and sometimes the fish just plain win.

Good luck.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Where'd all the fun in fishin' be if we didn't lose a fish or two at times.I don't think fishin' would be as exciting as it is if everybody landed every single fish they hook.Hell even the pro bass anglers lose fish from time to time.It's the nature of what we all like to do..We can only learn from it & try to do "better" the next time out.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

With treble-hooked lures, I lost a lot of fish close to me until I got a crankbait rod. The extra give is essential.

Spinnerbaits - I'd try a trailer hook. They might be short striking. You can also try to slow the retrieve down.

For the single-hook baits, I'd do a few things:
1. Make sure I'm using properly sized EWG hooks (I like Gamakatsu, but VMCs are nice too). For a 5" senko or a C-rig bait, the smallest hook should be a 3/0.
2. Work on the hookset, especially at long range with a C-rig. Get all of the slack out of the line, point the rod tip at the lure, quickly bring the rod tip to 45 or 60 degrees. Don't high stick like the "pros". It doesn't give you any more power.
3. Make sure you don't provide any slack when playing the fish. 

Like Erter said, check your drag too. A good rule of thumb is 50% of the line rating. Make sure you set it by pulling on the line as a fish would, and not directly from the reel.

Good luck!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would also look at your line. Not knowing what you spool up with I can only suggest trying another brand. I know alot of anglers like to go with flourocarbon though it is more expensive, it's better at sensitivity and much less stretch. Topwaters I usually stick with Berkely mono or braid for my buzzbaits and frogs. After a few fish on fresh line I checked my spool and sure enough I felt weakness in certain areas of the spool which probably is where the line was at the time I set the hook on one or two (using mono) when I switched to flourocarbon that problem was pretty much illiminated. I also started using the Palomar knot alot more and had less break off's. Hope this helps.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I use nothing but the palomar knot on every lure that I tie on my rods.Whether it be with mono or braid,never had a problem with it yet.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

When I lose a fish, the first thing I do as check my hook points to make sure they aren't rolled over. One thing to consider is the length of the rod you are using. I use a 6'6" medium action rod for crank baits and a 7' medium for spinnerbaits and rattling cranks with a 7:1 reel. I use mono on both for the stretch so the fish can keep the lure deep in their mouth. Plus all my spinner baits have trailer hooks on them. For soft plastics, the smallest hook I use is a 4/0 EWG, Gammy's usually, the big mouth tube hooks are my favorites. Senko's on spinning reels, I use 8lb. floro leader on 8lb. braid. My C-RIG rod is a 7'6" telescoping rod. I use 30lb. braid main line and a 15' mono leader. I like the longer rods for the c-rig because it takes up a lot of line on a sweeping hook set. There is probably nothing specific you are doing wrong in losing fish like that, every one goes through a spell like that. The one thing I would suggest though, and it's something I have found to be true, use the biggest hooks your baits will allow. I used to lose a lot of fish on tubes because they would just ball up on my hooks untill I went a 4/0 on 4" tubes. I'll go up to a 5/0 on 5" tubes.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I am hoping that it was just a phase of "bad luck" or "missed opportunities" (that sounds better). I have been hooking into more fish since then and I didnt change much.
I am experimenting with different lines right now. I am trying the new Suffix Crankin line on my new Tessara Cranking rod. 
I am using Berkley XL, Suffix Seige, and P-Line on a couple spinning reels.
Messing with Flouro a little but I lost a big fish on the hookset last year and I haven't quite recovered....lol....it was BPS Flouro. 

Thanks for all the input guys, much appreciated.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

u never said what hooks u were using? cheap hooks can be a big part of the problem.


----------

